# Union backs 457 visa programme changes



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A leading trades union wants Australian workers to get a right to appeal if they lose out on a job to a foreign candidate in a move that is set to inflame the current debate over 457 visas. The Australian government currently wants to change the 457 visa programme which allows foreigners to work in [...]

Click to read the full news article: Union backs 457 visa programme changes...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

